# echo readings



## Bonnie Owen (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been asked to research the billing date of test readings for Medicare. I guess Medicare requested that you bill the date of service the test(ex: echo) on the date read instead of the date of service performed. I know different offices are doing it both ways. I have heard that Medicare requested this but later rescinded their request. Does anyone know the current Medicare preference for billing the readings of echoes?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 18, 2012)

Bonnie Owen said:


> I have been asked to research the billing date of test readings for Medicare. I guess Medicare requested that you bill the date of service the test(ex: echo) on the date read instead of the date of service performed. I know different offices are doing it both ways. I have heard that Medicare requested this but later rescinded their request. Does anyone know the current Medicare preference for billing the readings of echoes?



Yes, the date the test was done.


----------



## Bonnie Owen (Jun 19, 2012)

*Medicare echo readings*

I need to know where to find this information. Is there a current link. I have already had answers both way. Day of test and day of reading. Still confused. I need it in current writing. Anyone>?


----------

